# FT: my Frontosa colony and my Perticolas for a Tropheus colony



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

Will trade all 9 Frontosa and all 5 Petricola for tropheus.
My 90 gal tank is getting too small for my 9 Frontosa (Burundi) and my 5 Petricola catfish, the frontosa are teenagers, 1 Female has held eggs and wants to breed but the males havent come around yet. All Frontosa are 4-6 inches approx. the pertricolas are full grown Im thinking, they have been doing the dipsy doodle in the glass bowl with mables in the tank but I havent seen any babies yet. If memory serves me correct they are F1 cats, I purchased off a member here some time ago.
All my fish are beautiful and perfectly healthy...no disapointments.

Only looking to trade for tropheus. Not picky on what type...any tropheus.

604 374-3304


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody? still looking.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Id love to see some pics or vids of your colony. I have 3 tropheus colonies. Duboisis, chipimbis, and moliros. Th chipimbis km trying to breed in my 75gal. The duboisis and moliros are mixed in in my all natural tank. Thy have held and produced fries for me multiple times already but i nver strip them. 



. Check out this vid. 
Cheers! 
-michael-


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

Can seem to post pics so email me and Ill shoot you over a few....

[email protected]


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

best way to post a pic is upload it to imgur: the simple image sharer (or photobucket ect,,,) I like imgur as you dont need an account to use it. Simply upload it there, copy the BB code/


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

picks now up.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice fronts,


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

Well its gonna be a shame, but I guess off to the local pet store these guys are gonna go...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

minnie-me said:


> Well its gonna be a shame, but I guess off to the local pet store these guys are gonna go...


Don't do that! You haven't even tried selling them. Post a price and someone will buy them. Asking for a trade for only one type of fish is very limiting. These are nice looking fish and someone will want them. Free bump!


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

true...shoot me any offers will be considered. I have 4 tanks and I dont wanna have to buy another to keep these. Offers on just fronts or both fronts and petricolas will be considered.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

whoaaaaaaaaaa thats crazy talk , talk to niteshift he is considering some synos

jeez I hate africans but i love frontosa's there the exception to the rule there has to be someone who would want them , if i was closer i would take them


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I want some how much? pm me??? I have one lonely guy need more!!


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

gotta make room, dont be shy with your offers


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

posting a price will help


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

last bump...anyone.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Id love to trade them for my tropheus man but my tank will be too small to accomodate them. 



. Heres a vid of my tank its 150gal. Packed with 20 tropheus chipimbi, 8 tropheus moliros and 12 tropheus duboisi. All are f1s. Be patient man someone will grab them if not me. Lol. Gotta figure how im gonna be able to grab them. How much do u think will u sell tuem for?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

how much I would like to buy some already asked never got response? be your way tomorrow pm me!


----------

